# Transoral Incisionless Fundoplication



## becka95 (Mar 16, 2010)

I recently started billing for a surgeon who wants to start billing for Transoral Incisionless Fundoplication. We are in the process of trying to get this approved through the hospital but need some information. First, we are trying to locate a CPT code. We came up with 43280 or using an unlisted code. Also if anyone has experience with this procedure, I was interested in feed back on reimbursement and any other information. 

Thanks!


----------

